# bigger cams, more fuel?



## 98_frontier (May 26, 2005)

i bought some cams for my truck from a friend not really big theyre 248 i think,do i need to adjust my TPS (throttle positon sensor)to give more fuel?when i first started it after install i would need to add gas to keep her alive constantly and when i just try to let her idle in neutral,my truck dies out fast.my 98 frontier was towed after driving 5 miles away from my house due to a weak battery so no start up, now thats that replaced, i need to know how to achieve more fuel?


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

98_frontier said:


> i bought some cams for my truck from a friend not really big theyre 248 i think,do i need to adjust my TPS (throttle positon sensor)to give more fuel?when i first started it after install i would need to add gas to keep her alive constantly and when i just try to let her idle in neutral,my truck dies out fast.my 98 frontier was towed after driving 5 miles away from my house due to a weak battery so no start up, now thats that replaced, i need to know how to achieve more fuel?


Which cams did you add? The TPS will nto do anything to richen the mixture. Normally because your truck has a MAF it shold not ned larger injectors or the like with just a cam. Also which motor do you have?


----------



## 98_frontier (May 26, 2005)

i put in 248 cams and my engine is a ka24de.she dies at stop signs and red lights so i constantly have to keep stepping on the gas pedal and pump more to stay alive,i cant even let it idle cuz shell die.i cant think of anything else that would affect my truck, my timing i followed my manuals book and even checked out JWT's website.so maybe i need more fuel and another guy said by loosening the TPS bolt itll add more fuel thats what he did!


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

98_frontier said:


> i put in 248 cams and my engine is a ka24de.she dies at stop signs and red lights so i constantly have to keep stepping on the gas pedal and pump more to stay alive,i cant even let it idle cuz shell die.i cant think of anything else that would affect my truck, my timing i followed my manuals book and even checked out JWT's website.so maybe i need more fuel and another guy said by loosening the TPS bolt itll add more fuel thats what he did!


Does the engine surge at idle like you have a vacuum leak? Have you tried raising the idle at all? The TPS trick sounds like a band aid for a larger issue. 

Ultimately I would contact JWT and see if they have a recommendation for you.


----------



## 98_frontier (May 26, 2005)

i dont know how to raise the idle.and ichecked for any vacuum leaks nothing, do you think maybe by one tooth of or two possibly can cause this problem by any chance?do you think a timing light is needed or somethin,and the TPS wont do anything?


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

98_frontier said:


> i dont know how to raise the idle.and ichecked for any vacuum leaks nothing, do you think maybe by one tooth of or two possibly can cause this problem by any chance?do you think a timing light is needed or somethin,and the TPS wont do anything?


SO are you saying you haven't checked/adjusted the timing since the install? You DEF. want to adjust the timing and idle before you do anything.


----------



## 98_frontier (May 26, 2005)

i found the idle/throttle screw i turned tightened it bringing the throttle closer and it idled good and didnt die!so i thought of turning the distibutor cap to make it run a little smoother and it just died, so i kept trying to start it and i kept adding gas so i think i flooded it, and got the distributor off time, so i gotta open up evrything again, put the cams on the right links on the chain align the dowles, put the engine at top dead center and adjust the distibutor to fire on number one cylinder, then i can adjust the idle again, and hopefully solve everything.whaddya think problem solved or what?


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

98_frontier said:


> i found the idle/throttle screw i turned tightened it bringing the throttle closer and it idled good and didnt die!so i thought of turning the distibutor cap to make it run a little smoother and it just died, so i kept trying to start it and i kept adding gas so i think i flooded it, and got the distributor off time, so i gotta open up evrything again, put the cams on the right links on the chain align the dowles, put the engine at top dead center and adjust the distibutor to fire on number one cylinder, then i can adjust the idle again, and hopefully solve everything.whaddya think problem solved or what?


I think you have NO IDEA what you are doing.... The dist. does not change the cam timing on the chain. You simply need a timing light. Also you need to put the truck in to timing mode to properly adjust the timign and idle. You need to download the FSM or buy a haynes manual for your truck and follow the procedures outlined for timing and idle adjustment.


----------



## 98_frontier (May 26, 2005)

well i dont have atiming light right now so ill just adjust my idling screw and get little bit more fuel and air and take care of it next week.


----------

